# Greetings from Austria!



## RedForest (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello my beloved co-forum users! 

On this point I want tell you something about me, read it if you want, or dont - if not 
First of all: My english is not the best, but I hope you guys will anyhow understand me. (and surly i hope my english will get better and better... )

I am from austria, thats the little country in the centre of europe with huge mountains.. 
so, my native language is german.
..and I guess you all are from america/australia, right?
But nevermind, I hope we will have a nice time here in the forum.. 
(btw it really sucks that in our society typology and the whole MBTI- stuff is very rare, i just heared of it couse of the internet (english(american) websites)) (uff, lots of brackets )

Ahh, and I am INFP, had at the test nearly evrything at 85%.. and i can say that i nearly agree to the most of the INFP characterizes (AND, i can say that im a real uncommon person in real life (or maybe the internet 2 ^^), in comparison to most others..)

uhmmm.... and very important for me is music, I nearly listen ALWAYS music, i have the possibility to.
And I listen mostly to metal (especially scandinavian one ), but rock too, of course.
In the whole more depressive than good-temper music, but basically the music just should be deep and very emotional (same the lyrics!). Ahhh, I just love such music 
..but thats another topic.

That was a lot for the beginning. Hope i didnt scare you 2 much..


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Ah, no worries. Your english is far from the worst here. It's entirely readable. 

As for where we're all from, there's a thread about that somewhere. We're actually a pretty diverse bunch.

edited to add: http://personalitycafe.com/general-chat/356-country-origin.html

and welcome!


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

you skandanavian metal lovers are alright.
As far as being Austrian, that's forgivable, To have a town named Fucking totally outweighs being the setting of The Sound of Music...

Welcome!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello and welcome. Lykos and mcgooglian might try to take some chomps out of you, but they mean it most affectionately and cordially, of course.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

mmm more INFP meat


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Numi! Welcome to personality cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a wonderful time with us!:happy:


----------



## Aurora Fire (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello there!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

HI Numi, hope you have fun on the forums.


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

Gruess dich, Numi! Welcome to Personality Cafe! :happy:


----------



## RedForest (Jan 23, 2009)

thx for the sweet welcome 

@gOpher: xD 
didnt know we have a town called fucking.... thats just awesome ^^
but I didnt get your whole post: are you pro, or contra scandinavian metal? 

@Trope: thx for the link, and thx for your encouragement (concerning my english) 

@rest: thx for the greetings 


And I am really frequently using my dictionary... ^^


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Numi said:


> @gOpher: xD
> didnt know we have a town called fucking.... thats just awesome ^^
> but I didnt get your whole post: are you pro, or contra scandinavian metal?


I'm neither pro or con the music itself, the people who enjoy it have been interesting to me tho.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hello, and Welcome to the forum.*


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Numi said:


> thx for the sweet welcome
> 
> @gOpher: xD
> didnt know we have a town called fucking.... thats just awesome ^^
> ...


It's FUCKING AUSTRIA


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Guten Tag! Wie geht es Ihnen? I don't know a lot, lol.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Greetings, Numi. Nice to see you here.
Can you recommend some Scandinavian Metal artists for me?


----------



## RedForest (Jan 23, 2009)

hey! 

@CJay3113: Hallöchen! Danke, mir gehts gut! 

@JoeMetallic: uhmm, strongly depends on your music taste. But of course: Opeth, In Flames or Apocalyptica are some great names. (or Nightwish, Hammerfall, uff. nearly evrything comes from scandinavia )

but if you like progressive stuff: Pain of Salvation could be yours. I really love that music.. 
A really nice song: The Perfect Element (would had post a link to youtube, but cant )

Not their best, of course. but really nice, and very epic.


but maybe here on the forums are some music threads? would be nice 

ah, and I too love stuff from america. Things like Dream Theater, Agalloch or Cynic (and Metallica!)
but again, thats a bit getting side-tracked...


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome. It is nice to have another music lover here. Don't worry about your English. We're just grateful that you can communicate at all, so we don't expect perfection, especially from someone who is talented enough to speak multiple languages. I'm envious of that ability.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Numi said:


> @JoeMetallic: uhmm, strongly depends on your music taste. But of course: Opeth, In Flames or Apocalyptica are some great names. (or Nightwish, Hammerfall, uff. nearly evrything comes from scandinavia )
> 
> but if you like progressive stuff: Pain of Salvation could be yours. I really love that music..
> A really nice song: The Perfect Element (would had post a link to youtube, but cant )
> ...


Thanks. Maybe you'd like these: Breaking Benjamin, I Am Ghost, Drowning Pool.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome, Numi  Hope you like it here.

I was actually fortunate enough to go to Austria for a couple days. It was really beautiful. Seems like a nice place  Do you like it there?


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Numi said:


> Hello my beloved co-forum users!
> 
> On this point I want tell you something about me, read it if you want, or dont - if not
> First of all: My english is not the best, but I hope you guys will anyhow understand me. (and surly i hope my english will get better and better... )
> ...


You know, if you hadn't mentioned your european background, I would have mistaken you as an American. Your English is fine, and that is coming from someone who lives and breathes the language.

INFP? Cool beans. I love INFPs. In fact, one of my closest friends is an INFP. I don't even think a "last man standing" contest could judge how musically-inclined he is, in comparison to you.

I'm a big In Flames fan, myself. Soundtrack To Your Escape is brilliant, Dead Alone being definitely my favorite song from that album. Do you use last.fm or pandora.com? They're good websites for finding similar artists.

Anyway- nice to have you here, dude. Enjoy yourself.


----------

